# Elmsford, NY 3yr old M extremely handsome



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am crossposting this. I have no additional info on this dog. This is the email I received:

Hi! I'm a volunteer at Pets Alive Westchester (http://www.petsalivewest.org), a No Kill animal shelter in Elmsford (Westchester County), NY.

Recently we had an animal come into the shelter named Duke, a 3 y/o purebred GSD. You can see his Petfinder listing here:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/10527554

Duke is a great dog, and I've come to care about him very much. He's not doing well in a kennel environment - it makes him very nervous, and he longs for more human contact. We have several volunteers who love him and try to get him out as much as we can, but he would be so much better off in a foster home. He is healthy and active. The only issue that I know of right now is that he does not like it when strangers approach him when he's on leash - anyone can go in with him when he's not on leash. Just a little protective of his people.

If there's any way you can help with Duke, please let me know - I can get for you any information you want. Thanks so much.
*contact: **[email protected]*











​


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Typo challenged...LOL
That should read ElmsFORD, NY.


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

friendly with other dogs?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

CampPappy said:


> Typo challenged...LOL
> That should read ElmsFORD, NY.


Fixed 



chris1o4 said:


> friendly with other dogs?


You'll have to email the contact listed. The OP is just cross posting.

*contact: **[email protected]*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Says he's in a No-Kill shelter - should he be moved to Non-Urgent?
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's deteriorating in the kennels...typical of GSDs it seems :-\


----------

